
Open Source as Business - nora4
https://bavarian.dev/blog/open-source/
======
brylie
There are other business models for open-source projects than the
freemium/enterprise model mentioned in this article. For example, offering
service and support can sustain an open-source company. Here is a broader
list:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_models_for_open-
sou...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_models_for_open-
source_software)

